# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Tải thiên địa chí tôn mobile hack full one hit, bất tử mỏ nhất 2018

## vipkongtu

Bài viết: Tải thiên địa chí tôn mobile hack full one hit, bất tử mỏ nhất 2018 

Thiên Địa Chí Tôn Mobile đang là một cái tên đang được mọi game thủ Việt quan tâm khá sâu sắc trong thời gian ra mắt vừa qua. Game đã đưa người chơi đến một thế giới thần tiên kì ảo 2D với những nhân vật nổi tiếng, người chơi sẽ được lựa chọn để trở thành một trong 3 lớp nhân vật: Thiên Sư có khả năng sử dụng các đòn phép thuật, Cuồng Kiếm với những đường kiếm điêu luyện và Xạ Tiễn sở hữu tài bắn cung uy mãnh. Đặc biệt với 8 skill chủ động, 16 skill bị động và bảng thiên phú đa dạng, người chơi sẽ được tự do phối hợp sáng tạo với lối chơi PK đặc trưng của mình.



Thiên Địa Chí Tôn Mobile cũng mang đến rất nhiều hoạt động thử thách như Quyết đấu đỉnh phong, Phong vân đấu pháp, Thiên dịch chiến trường, Chiến trường loạn đấu và hàng loạt hoạt động PvP loạn đấu hấp dẫn sẽ đem đến cho người chơi trải nghiệm PK chân thực, farm hoài không chán. Song song với đó là hệ thống boss cá nhân, boss thế giới, thiên ma bí cảnh, các phụ bản cá nhân, tổ đội dày đặc để bạn và những người anh em của mình có cơ hội săn về những món vật phẩm quý nhất server.
Bản hack Thiên Địa Chí Tôn Mobile sẽ là một sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời dành cho các game thủ đam mê về dòng game này. Bản hack chứa đựng các tính năng vô cùng đặc sắc với mục đích tạo ra một nhân vật hoàn hảo nhất. Nhân vật của người chơi sẽ được trang bị những món trang bị đã cường hóa max sức mạnh, những món thời trang cực chất.




Bản hack Thiên Địa Chí Tôn Mobile là sản phẩm độc quyền của Haiduong.pro với các hacker. Bản hack sẽ là một bản mà rất nhiều người chơi mong muốn có được và sẽ giúp ích rất nhiều trong quá trình trải nghiệm về game. Việc sở hữu bản hack cũng khá đơn giản, hạt dẻ so với những gì nó mang lại cho mọi người chơi. Sau đây là các tính năng có trong bản hack:

Hack vàng Thiên Địa Chí Tôn Mobile
Hack tăng max lực chiến
Hack mua trong shop free
Hack trang bị vip
Hack cánh ngầu
Hack bất tử





Có thể nói bản hack thien dia chi ton mobile này sẽ giúp ích khá nhiều game thủ trong khi trải nghiệm về trò chơi. Bản hack này Hảidương.pro đã rất tâm huyết để cung cấp cho mọi người chơi. Nó đã tích hợp rất nhiều các tính năng vô cùng hấp dẫn mà game thủ nào cũng mong muốn có được. Ngoài ra còn có những phần quà vô cùng giá trị mỗi khi đăng nhập vào bản hack. Sẽ có 50 bản được chia sẻ free cho 50 bạn nhanh tay nhấn like google+, share và tag 5 người bạn của mình vào. Còn lại mình sẽ bán tại mục bán hack 50k/bản và update miễn phí khi ra bản mới. Chúc các bạn có những trải nghiệm tuyệt nhất về game!

----------

